# Serra da Estrela - 1 de Dezembro 2010



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Dez 2010 às 20:45)

Algumas imagens da minha ida a Serra da Estrela.
No caminho apanhei uns cummulus mammatus. Pernoitei em Manteigas e hoje estive nas Penhas Douradas e subi o vale do Zêzere, entretanto desci para covilhã, onde ainda havia neve na zona do parque de campismo.
Nunca tinha visto a Gardunha com tanta neve.
Desculpem a apresentação das fotos (algumas), tentei partilhar o mais rápido possível.


----------



## Z13 (1 Dez 2010 às 22:48)

Muitas e boas! Parabéns!


----------



## PedroAfonso (1 Dez 2010 às 22:50)

Excelentes fotografias particularmente de Manteigas para quem não esteve lá sempre dá para ter uma ideia!


----------



## Teles (1 Dez 2010 às 22:51)

Obrigado pela partilha das fotos , faz um pouco de nostalgia


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2010 às 22:52)

Belas fotos  valeu a pena o passeio


----------



## jPdF (1 Dez 2010 às 23:07)

Belas Fotos!
Bom Passeio!


----------



## actioman (1 Dez 2010 às 23:26)

Grande e fresco passeio! Bem ao gosto dos apaixonados pelo frio! 

Com queda de neve e tudo! Foi em cheio!! 

Parabéns e obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## Vince (1 Dez 2010 às 23:28)

Maomé desta vez não foi à montanha (Portalegre), foi a montanha a Maomé (neve).  
Não foi ?  É nestas coisas que se vê a paixão.
Boa reportagem Nuno, em paisagens que são familiares a muitos de nós e a que queremos rapidamente retornar.


----------



## MSantos (1 Dez 2010 às 23:42)

A Serra da Estrela no seu melhor

Belas fotos


----------



## AnDré (2 Dez 2010 às 00:39)

Fantástico Nuno!

Como o MSantos disse: "Serra da Estrela no seu melhor"


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Dez 2010 às 00:51)

Boas fotos, já passei nessa auto estrada muita vez mas nunca vi tal cenário.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (2 Dez 2010 às 01:06)

Fotos mesmo muito boas!!! Expectacular!!


----------



## ACalado (2 Dez 2010 às 01:26)

Boas fotos Nuno  Bastante neve que a Estrela tem  Gabo a tua paciência em subir ao maciço central com a confusão que andava lá por cima 
Abraço


----------



## vitamos (2 Dez 2010 às 10:01)

Excelente registo


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2010 às 21:18)

A Serra coberta de neve é espectacular.
Aquele vale glaciar é sem margens para dúvidas uma beleza extraordinária.  

Grande dia, Nuno! E excelente presente da Serra!





Nuno Pimenta disse:


>



Que Nostalgia ao ver esta foto!


----------



## GARFEL (2 Dez 2010 às 23:07)

João Soares disse:


> A Serra coberta de neve é espectacular.
> Aquele vale glaciar é sem margens para dúvidas uma beleza extraordinária.
> 
> Grande dia, Nuno! E excelente presente da Serra!
> ...



e vão 2
é que estive aí no dia um de março 2010 e a pousada até talvez tivesse um pouco mais de neve
bom bom é que vi aí nevar durante 2 a 3 horas
e isso sim
para mim é mesmo NOSTALGIA
abraço


----------



## PedroNTSantos (3 Dez 2010 às 19:58)

Fotos espectaculares, nomeadamente as do Vale Glaciar!


----------



## ALV72 (5 Dez 2010 às 18:06)

Parabens pelas fotos, e essas de Manteigas ( Vale de origem Glaciar ) estão um show, conheço bem mas no Verão, já que no Inverno não tenho carro para aventuras dessas.

Joao


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (5 Dez 2010 às 22:01)

Obrigado a todos.
Agradeço, em particular, ao Vince por ter criado o tópico.
Foi uma viagem curta, mas intensa.
Tudo foi fabuloso, mais uma vez. A estrada Manteigas-Penhas Douradas, estava do melhor.Para onde olhassemos o cénario era deslumbrante. O Vale, o covão da ametade e esse troço de estrada até aos piornos, lindissima, com imensa neve entre vidoeiros...
E estando no Outono, o contraste da folhagem, com o branco e o cheiro a neve, para mim tornaram aquelas 24h num balsamo. 
Ah...não havia grande confusão lá para cima. A comunicação social às 18h quando vim para Portalegre, ainda relatava que TODAS as estradas estavam encerradas. Mentira absoluta. Como se pode ver !!! E por isso, tive sorte !!! 
PS. Vince se quizeres podes ir ao meu FB e tira as fotos que achares interessantes.


----------

